# Brewers Yeast?



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello my first post on this sight. Someone was telling me about mixing my feed with garlic oil and adding a half teaspoon of brewers yeast to keep the flyers healthy and strong. Sound logical . . .Any feed back?


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

*brewers yeast*

Lee here, here is a good article on brewers yeast and other products used for racing pigeons http://www.fourfourtwo.premiumtv.co.uk/page/Vice/0,,11442~904017,00.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

I only want to caution you about one thing. Brewers Yeast is an excellent source of the entire B complex series of vitamins and it is a great supplement for birds. The 'but' is that if a bird has already has a low level yeast infection and it's very common, the supplement will add to the already budding yeast cells making the condition worse. How to tell if a bird has a yeast infection is by doing a gram stain and how many fanciers will do that with every one of their birds or even one? So, I think it may be chancy without knowing the state of the digestive system and could accelerate an existing problem.
How would one get around that problem? By first treating with a run of a probiotic. The probiotic in theory, will crowd out yeast and other bad bugs and then it would be safer to give the Brewers Yeast.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*Thanks for the article*

Lee . . .interesting article ..Thanks AC





leeswhitebirds said:


> Lee here, here is a good article on brewers yeast and other products used for racing pigeons http://www.fourfourtwo.premiumtv.co.uk/page/Vice/0,,11442~904017,00.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Chec k the link:

Prevention and Nutrition for homing and racing pigeons.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760

I usually give Brewers yeast to them along with probiotics and vitamins once a week, in wheat germ oil.


----------

